# Hello, new here, advice on school helper



## ageez (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello, I am rather sorry to be a member of this club, but I hope I'll make some new online friends here! My five year old son was diagnosed with type 1 in February. I am still trying to come to terms with it, it seems so unfair!

My current problem is sorting out lunchtime cover for him at school. I have been doing it so far, but I think it would be better for him if he became a bit more independent from me and had a helper to do his blood sugar check and insulin. We are in the process of recruiting, but I am having trouble with the idea of letting go and having someone else inject him. Did anyone else have this dilemma? 

Also, a neighbour has applied for the job and the school is very keen on recruiting her. I feel that as the information about his blood sugar is personal, that I would rather have some professional distance and not a person that lives in my street (and is not known for her discretion). This neighbour is not very happy that I am standing in the way of her ambition to be a teaching assistant. Am I being unreasonable? I am not sure how much influence I am allowed to have in the choice of assistant. Do you think I should have final say?


----------



## Copepod (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome Ageez - to the club no-one wants to join. 

I'm sure that some parents will be along soon. Many have found Children With Diabetes UK (advocacy group)  useful - see http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/

I'm not sure how much say a parent would have, as a teaching assistant post usually has other components, not responsibility for only one child. However, confidentiality is an essential requirement of someone working in education / health care.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Ageez. Welcome 

I can't really offer any advice, other than to repeat what Copepod has said.

Rob


----------



## margie (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome, I am sorry that you are in this dilemma. If the position is just to help with your son then I would suspect that you would have more say than say a position where someone is helping the whole class.  In the latter case I doubt you would have much say. 

Have a word with the school and explain in general terms what your concerns are. They may reassure you that the checks that they are making will rule out anyone who will not provide confidentiality. I would be wary about making it all about a particular person but rather raise it as a generic concern.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I kind of know how you feel, when little one was first diagnosed she continued with her previous childminder but it didn't work out and after a few months we both lost trust there and my mum stepped in for two days a week and we reduced our working hours to sort out the rest.
Now she has just began nursery at the school my eldest goes to, at the moment I am going in to over see things and the 3 teachers are being trained to check her BG and administer her insulin via her pump. It will be a big test of faith a year on trusting others again when I finally think they are competent enough. 

 I would have reservations too if it were a neighbour applying to help out, if they are employing someone just for your son then you ought to have some say in my opinion, could you speak to the head about it, they might be able to reassure you, good luck, let us know how you get on x


----------



## NatashaA (Nov 17, 2011)

ageez said:


> Hello, I am rather sorry to be a member of this club, but I hope I'll make some new online friends here! My five year old son was diagnosed with type 1 in February. I am still trying to come to terms with it, it seems so unfair!
> 
> My current problem is sorting out lunchtime cover for him at school. I have been doing it so far, but I think it would be better for him if he became a bit more independent from me and had a helper to do his blood sugar check and insulin. We are in the process of recruiting, but I am having trouble with the idea of letting go and having someone else inject him. Did anyone else have this dilemma?
> 
> Also, a neighbour has applied for the job and the school is very keen on recruiting her. I feel that as the information about his blood sugar is personal, that I would rather have some professional distance and not a person that lives in my street (and is not known for her discretion). This neighbour is not very happy that I am standing in the way of her ambition to be a teaching assistant. Am I being unreasonable? I am not sure how much influence I am allowed to have in the choice of assistant. Do you think I should have final say?



Hi. My 6 year old daughter was diagnosed exactly 4 weeks today but only injecting twice a day at the moment (breakfast and evening meal) so I haven't the situation you have. But I am a Teaching Assistant having completed numerous training courses to get my foot in the door.  I am now a Higher Level TA and would question this persons motive and experience of working with children.  I might be wrong (and have been in the past!!) but it sounds a bit as if the school are looking for a quick fix, rather than the best applicant for the job.


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 18, 2011)

graham always had a TA doing test and injection and even now that is 7 will be 8 in 4 weeks time he does not want to inject himself and i cannot force him  the TA still doing everything and also checks that he is having all of his lunch before going to play  ask if there is anybody else in the school who can do it


----------



## fencesitter (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello ageez
I suppose the school is free to appoint anyone they like, especially if the TA will be doing other duties. But they're putting you in a difficult position if you've already expressed your disquiet about it. Agree with graham's mum that someone else in the school could take on this responsibility. Perhaps the new TA could do a different lunchtime duty instead and free up someone else who doesn't live right under your nose. tbh if I was a TA I would prefer not to do this job for a neighbour's child - it crosses too many boundaries.
Good luck. I hope the school comes up trumps for you.


----------

